# المساعده في البحث عن دارة أو خطط لداره تحصل على الكهرباء من الهواء في الجو



## عضو1 (11 مارس 2009)

تعلمون أيها الأخوه أن هناك كهرباء موجوده في الجو مثال موجات كهرومغناطيسيه منتشره في الجو الخارجي مثال أبراج الاتصال البرق شبكات الأتصال اللاسلكيه وتصتدم هذه الموجات بحواجز السؤال هنا هل هناك دارة أو مخطط لدارة تحصل على الكهرباء من الهواء في الجو الخارجي ..

أرجو تفاعل الجميع حتى تعم الفائده ..


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 مارس 2009)

أخى
اقرأ هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=123555
ستجد مدى ضعف القدرة المستخلصة من هذه الموجات
لو كانت القدرة نوعا ما يمكن استخدامها مباشرة، ما الحاجة إذن للمكبرات؟!!


----------



## عضو1 (11 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم ماجد


----------



## عضو1 (11 مارس 2009)

*الفيزياء المحرمة على الشعوب*


[SIZE="4[COLOR=blue]"]

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موضوع اليوم من الموضوعات الهامة

وهو منقول من الاخ الزميل
المهندس على الزاملى جزاه الله عنا خيرا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه
مجلة Fate، عدد تشرين الأول 1956، ص123 – 125.
"تقرير من القراء"
اختراع غامض

إنّ "محوّل هابارد Hubbard للطاقة" قد أعاد لي ذكريات مثيرة عن مخترع آخر . في عام 1918 بينما كنت أقوم بأعمال الطلاء والديكور ووضع ورق الجدران في عدة غرف لمنزل مؤلف من طابقين . وبينما كنت أقوم بعملي نزلت إلى الرّواق الخلفي لأحضر بعض المواد . فوقع بصري على مقياس شدّة الضوء ولاحظت أنّه لم يكن يتحرك.
فتحت صندوق القاطع الكهربائي فوجدت أن القواطع الرئيسية قد أزيلت . تأكدت بعدها أن السلك لم يكن مثبتاً خلف المقياس. والشخص الوحيد من العائلة الذي كان موجوداً في المنزل حينها كان شاباً في مطلع العشرين من العمر هو سي. إيرل أمان (C.Earl Ammann) فسألته: "إيرل ، من أين تأتي بالطاقة ؟ لقد لاحظت أنها لا تأتِ من خطوط التيار".
فقال لي: تعال معي وسأريك". وقادني إلى السقيفة، كان قد ثبت قضباناً فولاذية على الطاولة وجاء بوشيعة ذات شكل معيّن . بعد تثبيت الوشيعة على القضبان الفولاذية قام بلمس الطرف المعاكس ، فرنَّ الجرس بقوة كبيرة وظهرت شرارة أيضاً .
التقطت الوشيعة لأتأكد من أنّها لم تكن على تماس مع أدوات أخرى . كان يمكنني الرؤية من خلالها بوضوح ولم يكن هناك بطارية داخلها. لقد رنَّ الجرس بقوّة ، وكانت الأسلاك من الحديد .
كان لدى إيرل (Earl) في القبو ما يسميه "المحولة المحرِّضة" وهي بحجم قبضتين والتي يجب أن تكون ضمن مجال يبلغ 10 أميال عن الوشائع المولدة .
لم يكن المحرض على اتصال بأي أسلاك أو أدوات . ويتم تحريضه ( تشغيله) عن طريق التيارات الكهربائية المحيطة بالأرض و تعمل عادة على تحريض إبرة البوصلة . وحسب قول إيرل ( Earl) وبالتقاطع مع هذه التيارات يمكننا الحصول على طاقة غير محدودة .
بعدها بعام قام إيرل باستعراض "مولد الكهرباء الكونية" الذي ابتكره في دنفر. لقد وضع كرتين من النحاس في المصدّات الأمامية لسيارته مكان الأضواء الأمامية ، ومن هاتين الكرتين النحاسيتين تمكن من الحصول على طاقة كافية لقيادة سيارته قديمة الطراز عبر أنحاء دنفر كما أوردت صحيفة "دنفر بوست" في ذلك الوقت . وبينما كان إيرل (Earl) يبرهن على نجاح اختراعه في شوارع دنفر، انقطعت الطاقة عند أسفل التلّة. رغم ذلك ذهب إلى العاصمة واشنطن ليحصل على براءة اختراع عن مولد الكهرباء الكونية الذي ابتكره،لكنه وجد أنه قد تم توجيه الاتهامات إليه، وتدعي هذه الاتهامات بأنّه يملك جهازاً لسرقة التيار من خطوط التيار الكهربائي .


[/SIZE[/COLOR]] 



كي. أتش. أسيلشتاين (K.H. Asselstein)
Spokane, WA
صحيفة "دنفر بوست" (الاثنين 8، آب، 1921)

رجل من دنفر يخترع مولداًَ يمكنه إنتاج الكهرباء من الهواء وتشغيل السيارات :
إنّه يؤمن أن جهازه سيشكل ثورة في الطاقة والإضاءة وقد قام بتجربته في شوارع المدينة . هل تم اختراع شيء سيحدث ثورة في عالم الطاقة الكهربائية ؟ هل سيقوم الجهاز الذي تصوره هذا الرجل من دنفر بإضاءة المنازل وتشغيل السيارات والسفن الحربية والطائرات بطاقة كهربائية غير محدودة من الهواء إنَّ خبراء الكهرباء في دنفر يقولون "نعم" وهذا ما يقوله المخترع الشاب سي.إيرل أمان (C. Earl Ammann) الذي قام يوم الاثنين بإثبات صحّة اختراعه عن طريق وصله إلى سيارة قديمة وقيادتها في شوارع المدينة.
المولد الجوي "هو اسم جهاز أمان (Ammann). وهو جسم أسطواني مدمج وفيه كرتان صغيرتان من النحاس ناتئتان من قمته. وفي الداخل، كما يقول أمان (Ammann) هناك نظام معيّن من الأسلاك الفولاذية والمعادن مثبتة بشكل جيد لاستخلاص الكهرباء من الهواء ثم تكثيفه واستخدامه كقوة محركة .
السيارة التي استخدمها أمان(Ammann) في الإثبات يوم الاثنين بدا لها جسم وهيكل سيارة كهربائية . وقيل إنه لم تكن هناك بطاريات في السيارة. كانت تدفع نفسها بسرعة جيدة بمجرد لمس الدّواسات ، تتسلق التلال وتنسل ضمن الازدحام بتحكم بسيط وسهل.
حرصه على إخفاء اختراعه:
عندما سُئل من قبل أشخاص متشككين إذا كان يخفي بطارية داخل الإسطوانة أجاب: "مع أنني أريد بشدة أن أريكم اختراعي من الداخل إلاّ أنّني لا أستطيع ، لأنني لم أحصل بعد على براءة الاختراع . إنني سأكشف نتائج سبع سنوات من العمل إذا فتحت الأسطوانة. إنني مغادر إلى واشنطن هذا الأسبوع للحصول على براءة الاختراع ، عندما أعود سأريكم ، بكل سرور، كل شيء ، وما يمكنني قوله الآن ، انتظروا حتى ذلك الوقت والوقت سيخبركم".
"لقد عارضت جميع القوانين المذكورة في المراجع حتى أكملت اختراعي ، إنه يبدو مثل الهاتف اللاسلكي لكنه مختلف تماماً، ما عدا أن الكهرباء تأتي من الهواء وهي ستعمل في أي مكان إلا تحت الماء . السيارة ليست أكثر من اختبار بسيط . إن هذا المولد سينير المنازل.... تخلصوا من المحركات البخارية ، فهذا المولد سيشغل أي نوع من المحركات


جي.أن.ديفيز (G. N. Davis) مالك شركة ديفيز الكهربائية في 920إيست، الجادة 14 وأحد أقدم المتخصصين بالكهرباء في دنفر، قام بدراسة شاملة للمولد.

أخصائي الكهرباء مؤمن بهذا الاختراع:
يقول السيد ديفيز (Devis): "أعتقد أن السيد أمان (Ammann) قد أنجز اختراعاً سيحدث ثورة في عالم الطاقة، بالطبع، نحن لا نعلم ماذا يوجد داخل المولد وسيكون من الحماقة أن يرينا المخترع ماذا يوجد داخله، لقد كنّا نعلم منذ زمن أن مثل هذه العناصر الكيميائية موجودة، وهي ستعطي الطاقة إذا تم ترتيبها بشكل صحيح . هذا هو الأساس ، تبعاً للخطوط الرئيسية لهذا الاختراع".
"لقد تم إنجاز هذا الاختراع لدرجة أنه يستطيع تشغيل سيارة ، وقد تم تأكيد بقية تطبيقاته . وسيكون أعظم اختراع في هذا العصر. إن الكهرباء التي تم الحصول عليها من الهواء والتي تمرُّ أولاً في المولد ، سيكون من الممكن استخدامها في جميع المجالات". لقد كان السيد ديفيز (Davis) متأثراً جداً بهذا الاختراع لدرجة أنه عرض على أمان (Ammann) أن يستخدم بيته كمقر له . وقد كان أمان (Ammann) ابن الثامنة والعشرين قد جاء إلى دنفر من سبوكن في واشنطن وهو مهندس كهربائي يقيم في فندق أرغونت.







ليستر هيندرشوت (Lester Hendershot) : المحرك الذي يعمل دون وقود
صحيفة "نيويورك تايمز" (الأحد، 26، شباط. 1928
المحرك الذي يعمل دون وقود يثير إعجاب الخبراء

ديترويت، ميتشيغين 25 شباط ... صرّح دبليو. بي. ستاوت (W.B. Stout) رئيس شركة ستاوت للخطوط الجوية (Stout Air Lines) ومصمم المحركات الثلاثية ذات الأجزاء المعدنية لطائرات الفورد (Ford) الصغيرة ، أنه قد شاهد ما وصفه بأنه استعراض "مثير" لمحرك هيندرشوت (Hendershot) الذي يعمل دون وقود منذ أسبوعين في بيتسبرغ.


قام ليستر. جي. هيندرشوت (Lester. J. Hensershot) المخترع، ومساعده دي.باربيت (D. Barr Paet) مدير مطار بيتيس في ماك كيسبورت، بإظهار كيفية عمل المحرك بشكل سري البارحة في أحد حظائر الطائرات في مطار سيلفردج. جرى هذا الاختبار المغلق بحضور الرائد توماس.جي.لانفير (Thomas.G.Lanphier) والعقيد تشارلز.إي. لاندبيرغ (Charle.A. Land Bergh) وغيرهم.
وقد تم الإعلان اليوم إن النموذج الذي تمَ استخدامه في التجربة أصغر بكثير من المحرك الحقيقي القادر على تشغيل طائرة و تحليقها في الجو.
يقول مصمموه إنه يعمل وفق أسس كهرومغناطيسية، بحيث يقوم باستخلاص طاقته مباشرة من مجال الأرض المغناطيسي، ومن خلال خصائص المحرك نفسه يقوم بتحويل هذه التيارات الكهربائية إلى طاقة يمكن توصيلها بشكل فعّال إلى أنظمة نقل الحركة.
وصف تجربة عمل الجهاز بأنها غير مألوفة :
يقول السيد ستاوت (Stout): "إنّ التجربة كانت مؤثرة، وقد كانت بالفعل غير مألوفة. إنني أرغب برؤية كيف تم تصميم الجهاز الأصلي لإعطاء طاقة كافية لرفع طائرة في الجو ورؤية كيفية عمله".
وقد قال السيد ستاوت(Stout) بأنّ حجم هذا النموذج المصغّر كان بحجم المحركات الصغيرة المستخدمة في المكانس الكهربائية.
وتابع السيد ستاوت (Stout): "لقد تمَّ إخباري إن الصفة المميزة مازالت طريقة مجهولة للفّ وشيعة المغناطيس الكهربائي ، وقد قال السيد هيندرشوت (Hendershot) بأنّه نجح في توصيلها بهذه الطريقة بحيث أنّها تقوم باستخلاص الطاقة مباشرة من التيارات الكهربائية التي توجد في الهواء أو في الأرض، إنّ مثل هذه المصادر للطاقة الرخيصة وغير القابلة للنضوب. لم يتم اكتشافها من قبل. ويبدو أنّ النموذج المصغّر قد عمل تماماً كما شرح هيندرشوت (Hrndershot) طريقة عمله".
لم يتحدث الرائد لانفير (Lanphier) ولا العقيد ليندبرغ (Lindbergh) عن الاختبار الذي شهداه يوم أمس. وقد اعترف الرائد لانفير (Lanphier) أنهم كانوا يقومون بإجراء الاختبارات على هذا الجهاز ويوجهون الأسئلة للمخترع حوله.
قال الرائد: "إنّه الوحيد الذي يعرف كل شيء عن اختراعه ولم يكن العقيد ليندبرغ (Lindbergh) يعرف عنه شيئاً رغم أنّه قد شاهد الاختبار". واليوم هناك اجتماع بين ويليام.بي. مايو (William.B.Mayo) المهندس المسؤول في شركة فورد، والرائد لانفير (Lanphier) والمخترع هيندرشوت (Hensdershot) ومساعده (Peat) في مكتب الرائد لانفير (Lanphier).

حلم يتحول إلى اختراع :
صمم هيندرشوت (Hendershot) أوّل محرك يعمل دون وقود من أجل طائرة أبنه التي كان يلعب بها.
إنّ اختراع المحرك الذي يعمل دون وقود، والذي تمّ اختباره في ديترويت، كان نتيجة حلم راود مخترعه ليستر جيننغ هيندرشوت (Lester Junning Hendershot) الذي يعيش في **** خلف السكة الحديدية في هذه البلدة التي يبلغ عدد سكانها 3000 شخصاً وتبعد حوالي 15 ميلاً عن بيتسبرغ.
على الرغم من أنّ هيندرشوت (Hendershot) كان عائداً من مطار سيلفردج هذا اليوم إلاّ أنّ زوجته لم تكن تتوقع وصوله قبل الغد. وقد تحدثت زوجته عن فكرته عن الآلة وكيف أن النموذج المصغّر بني من أجزاء راديو تالف حصل عليه المخترع من عمّه.
منذ عدّة سنوات راود المخترع حلم حول آلة تعمل على "تيارات الأرض" ولكنّه لم يبدأ بالعمل عليه حتى تشرين الثاني الماضي، حسب ما قالته زوجته.
لقد صمم ابنه ذو الأربع سنوات طائرة في ذلك الوقت وكانت تعتبر مزعجة لأنّها لم تعمل. كان الأب منزعجاً أيضاًُ، فأخبر ابنه بأنّه سيبني له طائرة ستطير. وكانت نتيجة ذلك المحرك الذي يعمل دون وقود.

النموذج الأول تمكّن من تشغيل طائرة أطفال:

عندما بني النموذج المصغّر للمحرك، قام هيندرشوت ( Hendershot) ببناء طائرة وركب الآلة بداخلها. تمّ إدارة مفتاح التشغيل فبدأت المركبة بالتحرك فوراً. ولم تكن الآلة موصولة بأي تيار كهربائي ولكنّها كانت تعمل بنفسها عن طريق "تيارات الأرض".

بقيت الطائرة والمحرك الصغير موضوعين لعدة أسابيع على طاولة في غرفة المعيشة في منزل هنيدرشوت (Hendershot) الذي يقابل شوارع غير ممهدة قرب خطوط السكك الحديدية. وفي أحد الأيام قام (Barr Peart) بزيارة منزل هيندرشوت (Hendershot ) لرؤية هذا النموذج.

وصار متحمساً لهذا الاختراع وبعد عدّة أسابيع ذهب هو وهيندرشوت (Hendershot) إلى مطار سيلفردج حيث أخذا الإذن لبناء نموذج كبير يمكنه تشغيل طائرة.

ولد هيندرشوت (Hendershot) البالغ من العمر 29 عاماً في هيندمان ولم تكن دراسته شاملة على الرغم من أنّه أمضى بضعة أشهر في جامعة كورنيل، منذ عدّة سنوات، حيث درس عدّة مقررات في الميكانيك. لم يتمّ تعيينه في أي وظيفة محدّدة وكان يعرف بأنّه عامل "مستقل". لقد عمل كرجل إطفاء وكمهندس في الخطوط الحديدية. وعمل في المطاحن قرب بيتسبرغ، حيث كان يفحص الإسمنت ويقوم بأعمال صيانة كهربائية. وخلال الحرب كان نافخاً في البوق ضمن مجموعة مختصة بالمدافع الرشاشة ، لكنه لم يرسل خارج البلاد.

مازال فضولياً لرؤية "كيف تعمل هذه الألعاب"

حسب ما ذكرته أمّه، فقد كان على الدّوام مهتماً بالميكانيك وعندما كان صغيراً كان دائماً يقوم بتفكيك ألعابه.
وهذه الرغبة لم تفارقه عندما أصبح رجلاً، فحتى الآن ما زال يقوم بتفكيك ألعاب ابنه لرؤية كيفيّة عملها.
وقد استغرقه الأمر بضعة أسابيع لإنشاء نموذج مصغّر لمحركه الذي يعمل دون وقود، رغم أنّه عمل ليل نهار في تلك الفترة. لقد كان يملك طاولة عمل قديمة في منزله ، وضعها بجانب الموقد حيث أنّ المكان دافئ. وفي الصباح الباكر يكون هناك يفكّر باختراعه ويمكن أن يبقى كذلك حتى وقت متأخر من الليل.

كانت فكرة هيندرشوت (Hendershot) هي أنّ التيارات الكهربائية في الأرض والتي تسبب ظهور حالات الشفق القطبي يمكن ترويضها من قبل الإنسان واستخدامها لتوليد طاقة قادرة على تشغيل المحركات. ولا يوجد أي اختراعات أخرى في رصيد هذا المخترع الشاب.

الجهاز يعمل بنفس مبدأ البوصلة
منذ سنتين أو ثلاث سنوات قدِم ليستر هيندرشوت (Lester Hendershot) إلى مطار بيتيس في ماك كيسبورت، وبعدها بفترة قصيرة أحضر أحد محركاته المصغّّرة إلى المسؤولين في المطار ليتم اختباره.
إنّ المحرك الذي يعمل دون وقود يعمل بشكل ما وفق مبدأ البوصلة، حيث أنّ النموذج الأصلي يعمل بمجرد الإشارة إلى الشمال أو الجنوب، تماماً مثل البوصلة، ولكنّه لم يتحرك عند توجيهه إلى الشرق أو الغرب.
عمل هيندرشوت حوالي عامين للتغلب على هذا الخلل، وأخيراً أحضر إلى مطار بيتيس محركاً يعمل بشكل مثالي. تم وضع هذا المحرك على نموذج طائرة من ألعاب الأطفال وقد تمكنت الطائرة من التحليق ولكنّه فشل في التحكم بهبوطها بشكل صحيح فتحطمت الطائرة أثناء إحدى التجارب.

وبتحسينه المستمر لهذا المحرك نجح هيندرشوت (Hendershot) في إثارة إعجاب دي. باربيرت (D. Barr Peart) مدير مطار بيتيس، باختراعه.

بعد فترة قصيرة أثار هذا الاختراع اهتمام العديد من أصحاب رؤوس الأموال.. ومنذ عدّة أسابيع تمَّ أخذ المحرك إلى ديترويت من قبل هيندرشوت وبيت ليتم عرضه.

وفي الوقت الذي لم يوجد فيه أي شخص في المطار بموقع يسمح له بتصريح رسمي، فقد تمّ التصريح بأنّ أصحاب رؤوس الأموال قد أظهروا اهتمامهم بهذا المحرك وقد أتمّوا ترتيباتهم لمطاردة المخترع أو للسيطرة على اختراعه.
وقد قيل بأنّ المحرك الذي يعمل دون وقود يملك طاقة هائلة حيث تبلغ سرعة دورانها 1500 أو 2000 دورة في الدقيقة في مرّات عديدة عندما تمّ اختباره في المطار. ورأى الطيارون والميكانيكيون أنّه سيكون أعظم اختراع في هذا العصر، وأبدى الجميع ثقتهم بأنّه سيكون عملياً جداً وسيحقق النجاح إذا تمَّ استخدامه كمحرك للطائرات.

وقد صُرِّحَ بأنّ الاختبار الذي أُجري في المطار تحت إشراف العقيد ليندبرغ (Lindbergh) قد أجري تحت رغبة أصحاب رؤوس الأموال الذي كانوا يخططون للاستيلاء على هذا الاختراع. 

المحرك الذي يعمل دون وقود هو عبارة عن مولّد:
مجلة نيويورك تايمز (27، شباط، 1928(
إنَّ المحرك الذي يعمل دون وقود والذي اخترعه هيندرشوت ليس محركاً على الإطلاق وإنّما هو عبارة عن مولّد ، تبعاً للرائد لانفير (Lanphier) الضابط في المطار سيلفردج في ميتشيغان حيث كان مع هيندرشوت (Hendershot) المخترع، وبار بيرت (Barr Peart) يعملون على النموذج التجريبي لهذا المحرك .
يقول الرائد لانفير (Lanphier) بأنّه في بادئ الأمر اهتمّ بآلة هيندرشوت الكهربائية عن طريق بيرت (Peart) والذي كما الآخرين اعتقد في البداية بأنّها كانت مجرد "خدعة" ولكن بعد رؤية المحرك يعمل أصبح مهتماً به.
يقول الرائد لانفير (Lanphier): "لقد رأيت النموذج الأول الذي صممه هيندرشوت (Hendershot) موصولاً إلى محرك كهربائي صغير من النوع المستخدم في آلات جزّ العشب وهي لم تشغل المحرك فقط وإنّما أحرقته ".

لماذا يسلك المولّد هذا السلوك ومن أين تأتي هذه الطاقة التي تتحول إلى قوة محركة. ولكن الرائد لانسبير لم يكن مهيئاً ليقول أكثر مما سمعه من هيندرشوت (Hendershot)، إنّها نظرية المخترع بأنّ آلته تستمد طاقتها من الحقل المغناطيسي للأرض. ولأنَّ المخترع لم يكن راغباً بالتحدث عن اختراعه بالتفصيل قبل أن يحصل على براءة الاختراع فلم يقل الرائد لانفير (Lanphier) الكثير عنها. يحتوي النموذج الأولي على مغناطيس حلقي قطرهُ أقلّ من ثلاثة إنشات وحوله ملفات (وشائع) موصولة بطريقة لا يعرفها سوى المخترع نفسه، وهناك مجموعة أخرى من الملفات تمرّ عبر المغناطيس الحلقي.
وأضاف: "عن طريق هذا الاختراع نستطيع تشغيل محرك آلة جزّ العشب وإضاءة مصباح 6 واط لمدّة 26 ساعة متواصلة".
وكان الرائد لانفير (Lanphier) قد ساعد في بناء النموذج الأكبر حجماً والذي لم يتم وصله حتى الآن إلى إي محرك.
والذي سيمد العامود المرفقي ( ناقل الحركة ) بالطاقة.
يقول الرائد لانفير (Lanphier): "لقد صنعناه من أشياء قمنا بجمعها من المطار وبواسطته تمكنا من إضاءة مصابيح استطاعتها110 واط. وأعتقد أننا في هذا النموذج الثاني تمكنا من إنتاج تيار كهربائي كافٍ لقتل إنسان".
وقد بُني النموذج الثاني حول مغناطيس حلقي قطره الخارجي 7 إنشات والداخلي 6 إنشات.
وقد ظهر اعتقاد بأنَّ محرك هيندرشوت (Hendershot) كان "يسرق" الطاقة من محطة إذاعية.
"لقد فكرنا في ذلك "كما أشار لانفير (Lanphier)" ولكننا شغلناه لمدّة 26 ساعة حيث كانت المحطات متوقفة وقد أعطى النتائج ذاتها



صحيفة نيويورك تايمز (12، تشرين الثاني،8 192
محاولة الحصول على براءة اختراع للمحرك :
أم. سي. كيلي (M.C.Kelly) يطلب ممثل ولاية بنسلفانيا أم.كلايد. كيلي (M. Clyde Kelly) والذي أصبح مشهوراً اليوم. من خمسة علماء اختبار جهاز هيندرشوت (Hendershot) كان يخطط لمنح براءة اختراع من قبل الكونجرس لمحرك هيندرشوت (Hendershot) الذي يعمل دون وقود إذا أثبت خمسة علماءأنَّ هذا الاختراع عملي وقابل للتطبيق . والبراءة الصادرة عن الكونجرس تمنح الحائز عليها حصانة لمدّة 17 عاماً.

اختراع هيندرشوت (Hendershot) والذي وصفه بأنّه محرك "مغناطيسي تحريضي" تمَّ الإعلان عنه أوّل الأمر في آذار. وقد قابلته بعض الجهات بالشك في ذلك الوقت. والمحرك، كما يقول مخترعه، يعمل دون مصدر طاقة مرئي. ويقول هنيدرشوت (Hendershot) إن المحرك يستمدُّ نبضته الأولية من النواة المغناطيسية المشحونة سابقاً والنبض الثانوي والأعظمي عن طريق التحريض المغناطيسي من الأرض.


وقال هيندرشوت (Hendershot) بأنَّ معظم محركاته تمَّ بناؤها هنا، والمحرك الذي يعطي استطاعة قدرها 60 حصاناً ظل يعمل لمدّة أسبوعين دون أن يعيد شحن النواة المغناطيسية.

صحيفة نيويورك تايمز (28، شباط، 192)
شرح كيفيّة عمل المغانط في المحرك الذي يعمل دون وقود:

يقول هيندرشوت بأنَّ تحويل الحقل المغناطيسي باتجاه شرق – غرب سيعطي حركة دورانية. المخترع يحدد وزن المحرك فقط ب 4 أونصات لكل حصان.

لقد كان هيندرشوت (Hendershot) ناقماً بعض الشيء نتيجة الأسلوب الذي عومل به محركه الذي يعمل دون وقود حيث أسيء فهم مصدر قوته ضمن رسائل وصلته من ديترويت وواشنطن. وقد صرّح هيندرشوت (Hendershot) اليوم بأنَّه ما من شيء غامض حول محركه وأنَّ القوّة التي تشغله هي نفس القوّة التي تحرك إبرة البوصلة وليس هناك ما هو غامض في ذلك.
وقال بأنَّ المحرك الذي يعمل دون وقود لم يكن هو هدفه في ذلك الوقت عندما بدأ تجاربه منذ ثلاث سنوات، حيث أصبح عندها مهتماً بالطيران.

"لقد تعلمت أن التطوير اللامحدود في الطيران متوقف على اكتشاف أو اختراع بوصلة صحيحة وموثوقة، فالإبر المغناطيسية العادية لا تشير إلى الشمال الحقيقي وإنّما إلى الشمال المغناطيسي وتبتعد عن الشمال الحقيقي بحسب موقعها على سطح الأرض".

" هناك بوصلة أخرى، هي البوصلة المغناطيسية التحريضية، والتي تشير للشمال الحقيقي ولكنها يجب أن تشغّل قبل كل عملية طيران ولا يمكن الوثوق بها دائماً ".

" لقد تمكنت من إنشاء حقل مغناطيسي يشير إلى الشمال الحقيقي وذلك باستخدام المغانط الممغنطة مسبقاً، ولكنني لم أتمكن من توظيف ذلك في البوصلة، وقد بدأت القيام بالتجارب لاكتشاف ذلك ".

" وبقيامي بالتجارب، عرفت أنه بقطع خطوط القوة المغناطيسية باتجاه شمال-جنوب، ثم باتجاه شرق-غرب يمكن إنشاء حركة دورانية ".
" ولدي الآن محرك مصمم بهذه الطريقة وهو ذو سرعة دوران ثابتة، ويتم تحديد هذه السرعة مسبقاً عند بناء أو صناعة المحرك. يمكن تصميم هذا المحرك وفق السرعة المرغوبة وتعتبر المحركات ذات السرعات الثابتة أحد المتطلبات الأساسية للطيران







ويعلن بار بيت (Barr Peat ) صديق هيندرشوت ( Hedershot) إن السر الأساسي الخاص بالطيران في محرك هيندرشوت ( Hendershot) هو كيفية توصيل المغناطيس في المحرك ( لف المحرك) بحيث يدور بالاتجاه المعاكس لدوران الأرض. ويقول بأنه ليس هناك أثر حراري لهذا المحرك لأن القوى المغناطيسية تعتبر قوى باردة، ويتوقف المحرك فقط في حالة كسر الحقل المغناطيسي في الوشيعة. وباعتقاده فإنه يجب إعادة شحن المغناطيس الموجود في المحرك بعد حوالي ألفي ساعة عمل.


وصرح هيندرشوت( Hendershot) بأن أحد محركاته- وهو مكتمل وجاهز للعمل- سيزن أقل بكثير من أربع أونصات للحصان. بينما تزن أفضل محركات البنزين المستخدمة حالياً أكثر من 2 باوند لكل حصان. ويقول بأن الارتفاع لن يؤثر على محركه لأنه من المعروف أن التأثير المغناطيسي للأرض يبقى نفسه على أعلى ارتفاع بلغه الإنسان.

وقال بأن نفس المبدأ الذي جعل نموذجه الأصلي يعمل فقط في حال وُضِع باتجاه واحد شمال-جنوب، سيتم تطويره بحيث يعطي بوصلة تشير دوماً إلى اتجاه الشمال الحقيقي.


صحيفة نيويورك تايمز ( 7، آذار، 1928 )
كاهن يصنع محركاً يعمل بـ " طاقة الشوارد" :

يوجد في الولايات المتحدة الآن كاهن يسوعي قدم من البرازيل لتسويق اختراعه الذي يخضع الآن للاختبارات التي تحدد إمكانية حصوله على براءة الاختراع – وهو ليس آلة تعمل دون وقود – إنه عبارة عن طاقة شاردية ( آيونية) تزيد قوة البطارية الكهربائية، ويقول إنه يشك بادعاءات هيندرشوت ( Hendershot
).
أعلن هذا الكاهن اليسوعي الإيطالي البارحة إنه اخترع محركاً يستخدم الطاقة " الآيونية" ليولد أضعاف الطاقة التي يتلقاها من البطارية الكهربائية. وهذا المحرك موجود الآن في واشنطن حيث يخضع لاختبارات مكتب براءات الاختراع.
هذا الكاهن الموقرهو أنطونيو دي أنجيلو ( Antonio d'Angelo) وهو رجل جاد مواظب مزج بين عمله التبشيري في البرازيل وتفكيره بمختبره الكهربائي. وهو لا يجيد اللغة الإنكليزية حيث قام أخوه بياجيو دي أنجيلو ( Biagio d'Angelo) المقيم في جادة ليلاند في برونكس،بإخبارنا عن اختراعه.

وقد ظهر اهتمام الأب دي أنجيلو ( d'Angelo) بالكهرباء منذ عشرين عاماً عندما كان طالباً في معهد اللاهوت في نابولي. ومنذ عام ونصف تم إرساله إلى البرازيل بناءً على طلبه ليقوم بالتبشير في ريبييرو بريتو بين المهاجرين الإيطاليين. وكان عليه الحصول على إعفاء خاص من المطران ألبيرتو غونزاليس ( Alberto Gonzales) مطران ريبييرو بريتو لزيارة الولايات المتحدة حيث يمكن جني المال بشكل أسهل بالنسبة لرجل يملك جهازاً يوفر المال، كما أخبره أخوه. فجاء إلى هنا في تشرين الثاني عام 1927 وطلب من المطران أن يمدد فترة إقامته إلى ستة أشهر.

ولم يؤمن هذا الكاهن التبشيري بمحرك هيندرشوت ( Hendershot) الذي يعمل دون وقود.
وقال البارحة:" إنني أتحدى الجميع حول إمكانية استخدام الحقل المغناطيسي للأرض لتشغيل محرك، لأن الطاقة الصادرة ستكون قليلة جداً ".
ويقول بأن المحرك الذي اخترعه يمكن أن يستخدم في المنازل لتزويدها بإضاءة كهربائية رخيصة، وكذلك في التدفئة. وأنه بالإمكان استخدام هذا المحرك لتشغيل القطارات والطائرات والسيارات.

ويوم أمس كان مع الأب دي أنجيلو ( d'Angelo) مخططاً لمحركه، حيث أوضح كيف بدأ بتطوير الطاقة من بطارية عادية، وكيفية عمل هذه القوة في الآلة لتوليد قوة تفوق القوة المقدمة للآلة بعدة أضعاف من خلال " التيار الكهربائي الناتج عن الطاقة الآيونية "


الرجاء من الجميع الأستفاده وخصوصا الحصول على الكهرباء من الهواء 

لأيجاد حلول مناسبه 

الخبر منقول من منتدي الفيزياء التعليمي


----------



## احمد ابو مصطفى (11 مايو 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا واشكرك عليه ولاكن لماذا لم تتواصل الأختراعات فى هذا المجال
وارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء فى المنتدى التواصل والبحث فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 مايو 2010)

اخى
فى المنتدى قسم مخصص لهذه المواضيع اسمه الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة تحت القسم "أقسام أخرى" تجد هناك ما تريد إن شاء الله


----------



## محامي البحر (16 مايو 2010)

*محامي البحر يناديكم*

أعزائي أريد مخطط دارة رنين تردد عالي فوق 1000 ميغا هرتز موجة قصيرة 

أكن لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## الفني محمد (21 سبتمبر 2010)




----------

